# how to test out a pre-owned Canon Speedlite 430 EX II before purchasing?



## cjmajkwu (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,
i'm meeting someone through Craigslist to take a look & purchase his 430 EX II flash unit.  Being a newbie, and not yet knowing how to use the controls of this thing, what can I do to "test" this unit out to hopefully ensure I am not buying a "lemon"?  Please share any insights. Thanks very very much.

it's reportedly in excellent condition, purchased last year from a reputable store in the area, has not been dropped, etc....But one can never know.....I'm a bit nervous, but the price is just right for me.


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the down side of buying used. No warranty...

Take your camera and fresh batteries, mount the speedlight, tkae pictures using the flash.

You can download the users manual at canonusa.com and get an idea how it functions so you can test it.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2009)

Obviously, put some batteries in it and test fire it.

Put it on your camera, along with a zoom lens.  Zoom the lens while snapping shots (or at least activating the AF).  Make sure the flash zooms along with the lens.

I had a 430EX break on me once.  The mechanism & button to tilt the head stopped working and nothing I could do (short of breaking it with force) could tilt the head back up.  I had it sent back to Canon for repair as it was still under warranty.  
So make sure that it tilts & swivels properly.  Keep in mind that the 430EX only rotates all the way around in one direction.


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 18, 2009)

to follow up, it will rotate 180 degrees counter clockwise, and 90 degrees clockwise. So there is technically about 90 degrees that you cannot rotate it.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't know anything about that model flash, but make sure the trigger voltage is within acceptable limits before you try to fire it on your own DSLR.


----------

